# Parasite map, interesting



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.capcvet.org/parasite-prevalence-maps
This could be very useful for traveling to trials or even vacations (if you can afford one) :-({|=


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

You can even drill down to individual counties in each state. Fantastic. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Steve Estrada said:


> http://www.capcvet.org/parasite-prevalence-maps
> This could be very useful for traveling to trials or even vacations (if you can afford one) :-({|=


Cool, but I wish it was by county because some states especially in the west are huge.

These maps are just for heartworm:
http://www.heartwormsociety.org/veterinary-resources/incidence-maps.html

I know somewhere I found data per county but I can't find it now. I remember my county had x number of cases reported in the last 10 years, and I could look around at adjacent counties too.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I missed how to drill down, but I see it does have per county mapping now. Cool, thanks.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That is cool. I do wish I could find a leptospirosis map.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

That's handy, thanks.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

VERY handy, thanks, Steve. I added that to my "favorites" list.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Good find! Thanks for shareing.:smile:


----------

